# Baitcasting-Ultralight



## Dart (24. September 2008)

Ich bin drauf und dran mir eine Baitcaster-Multi für Ködergewichte unter 10 gramm zu kaufen.
Objekt der Begierde wäre erstmal die Daiwa Steez.
Da ich die technische Entwicklung bei den Baitcastern, eigentlich gar nicht so richtig verfolge, hab ich dazu eine Frage.
Gibt es Modelle die empfehlenswerter wären, evt gibt es da ja neue Modelle div. Hersteller?
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Pike-Piekser (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Was hältst du von ner Chronarch 51MG, Pixi oder Alphas?


----------



## Dart (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Was hältst du von ner Chronarch 51MG, Pixi oder Alphas?


Gute Frage, Sebastian
Um ehrlich zu sein, ich hatte keine der Rollen, auch nicht die Steez, jemals selber in der Hand und kann mir da gar kein Urteil erlauben.
Im meinem anglerischen Freundeskreis kann ich zwar etliche Revo, Zillion, Antares, Calcutta begutachten, aber bei den Rollen für Leichgewichte wird dann die Luft recht dünn, da weichen dann doch etliche auf kleine Spinnrollen aus.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## aliencook (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Also ich habe eine Steez 103HL und eine Steez "Raptor".
Damit lassen sich selbst Gewichte unter 10 gramm TOP werfen#6
61er Squirrels sind absolut kein Problem. Viel weiter drunter war ich bisher noch nicht.
Also die Kombo ist auf jeden Fall geil und auch noch _relativ _erschwinglich.


----------



## Dart (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

@aliencook
THX, die Steez ist ja auch eigentlich für WG unter 10gr konzipiert, welche Schnur fischt du auf deiner Steez.
Zur Erklärung, ich bin wohl einer der Käufer, die nur selten neue Ruten oder Rollen kauft. Wenn, dann orientiere ich mich eigentlich, versuche es zumindest, immer an den neuesten Entwicklungsstand, und habe dann für viele Jahre i.d. Regel ausgesorgt.
Hat jemand div. bereits genannte Modelle schon selber getestet und kann Vergleiche ziehen?
Gruss Reiner


----------



## rainer1962 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

ich fische auch das ein oder andre LP Modell von Alfa über Metanium, über Calais, Zillion usw, mit der passenden Rute (ich fische ne Top Gun) kannst du so ab 5gr mit der Steez Baitcaster werfen, darunter wirds empfindlich, das weißt du aber ja selbst. Ich greife da gerne zu statios, bin zwar geübt aber halt kein Japaner oder Ami in Sachen Baitcaster. Habe auch nicht unbedingt den Ehrgeiz 5gr Köder bei Wind und Wetter mit der baitcaster zu fischen, dafür gibt es statios. Ich habe mir diese Combo für Köder um die 10gr zusammengestellt und das funzt wunderbar.
Aber auch die Antares DC wirft solche Köder, ob die Combo (leichte Rute mit dem "Klotz" Calais) dann wirklich zusammenpasst sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Dart (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Ok, unter 5gr. soll es nicht gehen, beabsichtigtes WG liegt bei 5-7gr, dafür muss ich gewässerbedingt relativ starke Schnur aufspulen, beabsichtigt sind 15-20lbs PE.
Bei starkem Wind kann ich eigentlich jede UL-Combo knicken.
Mir geht es auch gar nicht darum, das man mit der Statio oft einfacher bedient ist.
Es ist halt mehr die Freude am Weg, das Ziel ist erstmal sekundär.
Gruss reiner


----------



## rainer1962 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

meine Schnur ist übrigens auf der Combo ne 12LB Nitlon bait, und ich bin mit dieser Zusammenstellung sehr zufrieden. Vom DS über CS, TR vom 61er Squirrel über TN 60 bis hin zum Arnouds funzt alles wunderbar.


----------



## rainer1962 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

die Freude am Weg kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen ;-)
also für diese Köderklasse kommt beii mir nix andres als die Steez drauf, wobei es auch Leute gibt die auf die Shimano Core (kenne ich nicht aus der Praxis und kann dazu nichts sagen) setzen.


----------



## Dart (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Ich seh schon, meine Vorauswahl Steez könnte es werden
Danke für deine sachliche Einschätzung#6
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Zanderlui (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

ich suche auch solch eine baitcast rute und würde mich deshalb mal mit einklinken!!sie sollte so bis 10g werfen.
ausgeben würde ich 150euro was könnt ihr da empfehlen denn ich denke dart wird wohl etwas tiefer in die tasche greifen wollen#6


----------



## aliencook (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Im moment hab ich ne total trashige Mosella Schnur drauf, da ich noch "am üben" bin. Demnächst wirds wohl ne Co-polymer Line in ~10 lb werden. Evtl P-Line CXX oder Toray BaWo Polyamide Plus.
Denke das ist für kleinere Twitchbaits und Topwaters ne Top Wahl. 

Ich kann dir die Steez nur ans Herz legen #6


----------



## aliencook (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ausgeben würde ich 150euro was könnt ihr da empfehlen denn ich denke dart wird wohl etwas tiefer in die tasche greifen wollen#6



Ich glaube das wird schwer da was in der Preisklasse zu finden.
Die Rute ist nicht das Problem, aber ne vernünftige BC die die Gewichte wirft ist teuer.
Wobei eine Wirklich gute Rute auch etwa beim doppelten anfängt...


----------



## sp!nner (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



aliencook schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wird schwer da was in der Preisklasse zu finden.
> Wobei eine Wirklich gute Rute auch etwa beim doppelten anfängt...



Das ist quatsch... 
Ich habe ne Major Craft Days in 1/2oz+Pixy gefischt- 3-12g waren bestens dran zu fischen. Habe jetzt noch ne Shimano Deportivo in 1/2oz- diese habe ich mit 3,5-10g ebenfalls gefischt (hauptsächlich Wobbler, leichte Rigs gehn auch) ..Das sind beide tolle Ruten und ihr Geld wert,sehn auch gut aus (der Griff der Deportivo iss sehr heiss)! #6

Natürlich sind das noch keine Steez,MB,EG oder sonstige teure Peitschen wo das Doppelte und mehr kosten-es sind aber schöne Ruten und taugen wirklich in dieser Preisklasse! |wavey:


----------



## aliencook (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Na gut, mit wirklich gut meinte ich halt Megabass und co.
Klar gibts auch Japan Ruten für 150 Ocken die diese kleinen Gewichte rausfeuern. |rolleyes


----------



## kohlie0611 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ich suche auch solch eine baitcast rute und würde mich deshalb mal mit einklinken!!sie sollte so bis 10g werfen.
> ausgeben würde ich 150euro was könnt ihr da empfehlen denn ich denke dart wird wohl etwas tiefer in die tasche greifen wollen#6


 Ich fische eine P&M Dynamic Cast 
http://www.twenga.de/angebot/28396/1121482518447996119.html
Ist absolut ihr Geld wert!
Als Rolle dient mir ne Metanium Mg, bei freiem Wurffeld kann man damit auch nen 69Squirrel werfen, allerdings siehts bei vielen störenden Ästen und Zweigen vom Ufer aus net so dolle aus.Aber da ist man eh bei solchen Ködergrößen mit ner Stationärcombo besser bedient...


----------



## Dart (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Öhhhhmmmm, sorry eigentlich ging es ja um Rollen
Wenn jemand da im UL-Bereich wirklich mal verschiedene Rollen etwas intensiver getestet hat, würde ich mich sehr über gepostete Erfahrungen freuen#h
Bin erstmal raus, und werde erst morgen mal wieder Nachlesen können.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## fishingchamp (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Spanish-Fishing.com - Hardcore Fishing - Japanese Style - Germany´s No.1 in JDM Tackle - Forum - Index#6


----------



## sp!nner (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Bei diesem Namen/Link kann man ja nur richtig gut aufgehoben sein was?? |kopfkrat  Nichts wie alle hin.. 

Sry, Multis für den leichten Bereich waren gefragt...
Zu nennen wäre da Daiwa Presso,Pixy,TD-Z 105 (Itö), Steez 103.. Shimano Chronarch51, Conquest 51 (Rund), Core/Metanium MGS..
Selber gefischt habe ich Pixy,TD-Z,Steez.. Presso und Pixy sind für leichteste Baits gedacht wobei Presso laut Angaben im unter 3g Bereich werfen soll. 3-15g sind bestens fischbar an der Pixy, hatte ich selber, TD-Z105 normal/Itö ebenfalls gefischt und ab 3g bis etwa 20g auch bestens fischbar. Steez ab 5g ne klasse Multi (kann an passender Rute auch weiter runter) kann man problemlos bis 25g fischen. Conquest und Chronarch 51 sollen wohl wie auch Pixy ab 3g gut werfen-diese wurden mir damals als Alternative zur schwer erhältlichen Pixy empfohlen/vorgeschlagen. Die Core soll laut anderen Boards/Usern der 103er Steez in nichts nachstehn was die Wurfeigenschaften betrifft. Jemanden wo alle fischt und nen direkten Vergleich hat wird wohl etwas schwerer zu finden sein. |rolleyes
Hoffe das hilft dir bisschen weiter. :g


----------



## Zanderlui (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

sorry suchte eigentlich auch nach ner rolle!!!! rute haben ich mich verschrieben!!!


----------



## fishingchamp (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Tschuldigung, hatte vorhin nicht richtig Zeit.

Also in der Hand hatte ich bisher Pixy, Pixilla, Steez und Conquest 51 und 51S.
Von den Rollen hat mir die Steez am besten gefallen.
Sie hat meiner Meinung nach super mit der Evergreen Quad Twister harmoniert.
Aber daran habe ich nur nen Sledge geworfen.
An der Megabass Toothpick konnte ich auch schon ne Steez fischen.
Obwohl die Rute gerade etwas über 1,5 Meter lang ist, konnte ich damit den Live-X Smolt und den Lucky Craft Pencil 60 mit jeweiles um die 3 Gramm noch gut werfen!
Eigentlich sogar etwas weiter wie an der Statio.
Die CC 51 habe ich nur mit nem Deps Gummi an ner Deps Baitcaster gefischt. Allerdings war die Performance saugeil!
Die CC 51S hatte ich nur mal in der Hand. Der erste Eindruck war aber, dass da einfach zu wenig Schnur draufpasst.
Der Besitzer benutzte meist sehr dünne Braid wie die USA Power Pro in 8 lbs.
An deiner Stelle würde ich aber ehr eine Mono wie die Toray Bawo PP draufziehen. Ich fische sie im Moment in 12 lbs und bin super zufrieden.
Seeeehhhhrrr wenig Dehnung, so dass man die Bisse und das Aufkommen des Köders auf dem Grund schön spürt.
Die Pixy habe ich "nur" an einer Super Razor Shot werfen dürfen.
Die Performance war mit einem Sledge super, allerdings ist da noch vieelllleeee Platz nach unten!
Die Pixilla fühlt sich deutlich smoother als Pixy an, allerdings habe ich daran nur nen Bonnie geworfen.

Insgesamt gefällt mir die Steez am besten mit der passenden Rute bis 3-4 Gramm runter. Die Steez 103 ist halt eine häufig gefischte Rolle und das nicht ohne Grund.
Man halt halt mehr Platz nach oben!
Die Presso soll angeblich am leichtesten werfen.
Leider konnte ich sie noch nie werfen.
Das Problem ist, dass ich an den meisten Rollen nur zu schwere Lures geworfen habe.

MFG
Felix

PS:
@Zanderlui
Leider gibts nicht wirklich etwas in dem Preissegment an Rollen.
Die Rolle, die am günstigsten ist und wohl am leichtesten wirft, ist die Shimano Chronach 51.
Leider hatte ich noch nie die Gelegenheit sie zu fischen, gar in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## Chrizzi (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Die Presso soll angeblich am wenigsten werfen.



Laut SF-Cheff ab 1,5-2g. 


Ich hab mir für meine leichte Baitcaster die Conquest 51 "rausgesucht", passend zur Rute (3,5-14g WG) sollte sie sich gut machen, dazu passt da am meisten Schnur (ich brauch min. ne 12lb) drauf, was die leichten Rollen angeht (von der Steez mal abgesehen). 

Ich bin mal gespannt, wann ich mir die Rolle zulege, aber das sollte vor April der Fall sein. 

Ansonsten hatte ich von den leichten Baitcastern nur mal eine Pixy kurz in der Hand und hab damit etwas geworfen. Allerdings zu wenig um etwas brauchbares drüber zu sagen.


Eine Rolle für unter 150€ die unter 10g Wirft ist machbar, fraglich wie weit unter 10g. Ne Curado 101 sollte mit 8g klar kommen - Kostenpunkt HAV ~130€. 

Aber im leichten Bereich <5g wird's teuer. Die Steez schafft auch 3g (laut SF Cheff). Wenn es nicht am Geld liegen sollte, dann die Steez. 
Ich finde aber die kleine Calcutta Conquest 51 optisch sehr schick und meine Rute wird auch optisch der CC51 angepasst. Dazu sollen die Calcuttas (auch die kleine) unverwüstlich sein.


----------



## fishingchamp (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Die Steez schaft wirklich die 3 Gramm an der passenden Rute und das hat mich so beeindruckt!
Die CC ist allerdings auch sehr geil.
Nur das ich für die Feinabstimmungen immer den Seitendeckel abmachen muss, nervt mich etwas.

MFG
Felix


----------



## Chrizzi (24. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Ja das stimmt allerdings. Aber das sollte kein Problem sein. Wenn dann hab ich eh nur 2 Einstellungen - leichtere und schwerere Köder - das sollte passen. 

Mal sehen wie das klappt... mit der Alphas stelle ich fast für jeden Köder die Magnetbremse etwas anders ein. Aber die Shimanos sollen ja idiotensicher sein.


----------



## Dart (25. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Da sind doch noch ne Menge guter Infos dazu gekommen, danke:m
Felix, kannst du zu der Feineinstellung bei der Steez nochmal konkret etwas schreiben, oder hast du evt. einen Link wo das näher erklärt wird?
Wird wohl bei mir entweder die Steez oder die Chronach werden, was mir bei beiden gut gefällt ist die max. Bremskraft von 4 bzw. 4.5kg
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Luiz (25. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Modell: Illex Casting B-183 MML Hard Bait Versatile mit ner abu revo premier.

Diese combination fische ich für leichte köder. Auch in deutschland erhältlich.

Falls du eine pixy oder presso findest schlag zu!

Lg Grüße


----------



## Chrizzi (25. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



Dart schrieb:


> Da sind doch noch ne Menge guter Infos dazu gekommen, danke:m
> Felix, kannst du zu der Feineinstellung bei der Steez nochmal konkret etwas schreiben, oder hast du evt. einen Link wo das näher erklärt wird?
> Wird wohl bei mir entweder die Steez oder die Chronach werden, was mir bei beiden gut gefällt ist die max. Bremskraft von 4 bzw. 4.5kg
> Gruss Reiner




Daiwa verwendet überwiegend Magnetbremsen (wenn nicht nur), da hast du an der "nicht-Getriebe-Seite" außen ein kleines Rad, womit du die Bremskraft einstellen kannst. 

Shimano verbaut ganz viel Zentrifugalbremsen, da musst du dann jedes mal den "nicht-Getriebe-Seiten-Deckel" abnehmen um die "Klötze" zu verstellen. Oder hast eine Einstellung gefunden und damit läuft fast alles. Wobei es 2 verschiedene Arten "Klötze" gibt, leichtere und dickere - also die dicken für leichte Köder und die dünneren für schwerere Köder. 


Shimano ist wohl recht einfach zu werfen, die Daiwas sollen recht zickig sein, wenn man den Dreh draus hat, aber sehr gut. Ich hab nur ein paar Würfe mit der Pixy gemacht und dachte mir, das läuft ja wunderbar, stellst du die Magnetbremse ein "Klick" runter (sie stand auf max.) - siehe da, es gab einen astreinen Backlash. 
Aber das würde mich nicht davon abhalten eine Daiwa zu kaufen, wenn man erstmal raus hat, wie man mit der Rolle umzugehen hat, ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Dart (25. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Uups, kleiner Fauxpas von mir, hätte besser gründlicher gelesen.
Ich geh dann mal davon aus, das ich bei der Steez die Bremse in gleicher Weise justiere wie bei der Zillion, die ich ausgiebig fische.
Dann nochmals zu den Shimano-Baitcastern die ich selber noch nicht gefischt habe, und bislang nur mit einer antares DC ein paar Mal geworfen habe, aber da war die Bremse bereits eingestellt.
Kennt jemand einen bebilderten Link wo das etwas anschaulich erklärt ist?
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Chrizzi (25. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Ne kenne ich nicht. Aber im Grunde klappst du den Seitendeckel zur Seite, und kannst die "Klötze" aktivieren oder desaktivieren. Wie genau weiß ich nicht, ich hab nur mit einer "voreingestellten" Core geworfen. 

Im Grunde kann das nicht so schlimm sein, wenn man den Deckel so aufbekommt wie bei der Antares DC ist das ganz fix gemacht (kleiner Hebel unten an der ROlle = Deckel auf).


----------



## sp!nner (25. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Ansonsten hättest du mit der Steez die geleichen gewohnten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten wie bei der Zillion.


----------



## rainer1962 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



Dart schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen bebilderten Link wo das etwas anschaulich erklärt ist?
> Gruss Reiner


 
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewshimanocalcuttabpreview.html
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewshimanoconquest.html
Seitedeckel auf und die "grünen" Fliehkraftelemente deaktivieren, dazu hast du bei dem ein oder andren Modell (z.b. Antares DC) noch eine Feinabstimmung die aussen liegt. Das ist das Prinzip der Shimanos. Viel Mehr als die Elemente ist da nicht einzustellen. Einziger Nachteil dabei ist dass man den Seitendeckel öffnen muss. Bei den alten Modellen musste man dív. Schrauben öffnen, bei den neuen gehts durch nen Hebel den man umlegt wesentlich einfacher und schneller.
Grüße
P.s. Die Steez wird wie die TZillion eingestellt


----------



## Ansgar (26. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Moin Dart,

ich fisch die Shimano Cronarch 51Mg.

Das ist ne schoene Rolle und die wirft sich gut. Aber dicke Schnur und dann 5gr Koeder? 
Ich weiss nicht, glaube das ist wirklich der aeusserste Randbereich fuer ne Baitcaster. Weiss nicht ob ich da mit der Chronarch gluecklich waere. Ich fisch das Ding mit >=10gr (meistens fuer Squid jigs oder spinnerbaits auf Bass und so) und damit laeufts gut, aber ich fisch ne 6er Fireline oder so keine 20Pfund (Nehme mal an Du meinst 20 Pfund) Schnur. 

Hoert sich an als waere die Steez evtl gut geeignet, die kenne ich nicht. Aber weiss nicht ob ich die Chronarch fuer Deinen Bereich empfehlen kann. Allerdings muesste man das vermutlich mal vergleichen... Irgendwo mal testwerfen oder so...
Am Limit bist Du denke ich mit jeder Baitcaster - aber das weisst Du ja selber.

Cheers
A


----------



## Dart (26. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Hi Ansgar
Mit der Zillion fische ich überwiegend Köder zwischen 10-15gr.
Hatte am Anfang eine 5o Pfd. Power Pro im Gebrauch, mittlerweile fische ich eine 64Pfd. Varivas Jigging, die eigentlich eine noch bessere Wurfperformance für mich hat.
Die Wurfweiten passen schon, ob ich das nun in abgeänderter Form, halt 15-20 Pfd, auf eine kleinere Baitcaster übertragen kann muss ich halt selber dann noch testen.
Die Bereiche in denen ich die Fische antreffe sind schon mächtig mit Hindernissen gespickt, da gebietet es mir einfach die Fairneß nicht zu leichte Schnüre zu benutzen.
Je leichter es wird, um so mehr kommt man natürlich in Grenzbereiche des technisch Machbaren, die geeigneten Rollen haben ja auch dementsprechend gesalzene Preise.

@zanderfetischist
Danke für die Links#6
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Ansgar (26. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



Dart schrieb:


> Hi Ansgar
> Mit der Zillion fische ich überwiegend Köder zwischen 10-15gr.
> Hatte am Anfang eine 5o Pfd. Power Pro im Gebrauch, mittlerweile fische ich eine 64Pfd. Varivas Jigging, die eigentlich eine noch bessere Wurfperformance für mich hat.
> Die Wurfweiten passen schon, ob ich das nun in abgeänderter Form, halt 15-20 Pfd, auf eine kleinere Baitcaster übertragen kann muss ich halt selber dann noch testen.
> ...



Moin Dart, 

klar - hast natuerlich Recht mit den Hindernissen usw, das Barramundi angeln hier ist ja genau das Gleiche. Immer mitten rein ins Holz... :q:q (Bei Dir ist es vermutlich eher bass oder snakehead oder so?)
Da fische ich auch hart - aber da fisch ich auch mit 20gr Wobblern und so, da brauche ich keine 5gr, da kann ich mit ner "groeberen" Multi agieren. Das ist denke ich das Hauptproblem... 
Ne andere Sache waere, dass ich mit meiner Chronarch und der dazugehoerigen (2-4kg Rute) nicht genug Power haette um nen guten Fisch aus dem Holz zu halten... Da ist bei 5 Pfund echt Schluss, bei Mangrove Jack oder so weit darunter...
Meinst Du das klappt mit Deinem leichten Geschirr (ne ausgewogenene Kombo fuer 5gr ist ja vermutlich recht leicht - selbst wenn Du mit 20IBS Schnur fischst?)

Wenn ich so fischen wuerde wie Du (mit leichten Koedern auf fiese Fische in ner fiesen Umgebung) wuerde ich definitiv auf Stationaere usw zurueckgreifen - denn nen 5gr Koeder werfe ich sogar noch mit meiner Stella 10000 an ner 50IBS Popperrute :q:q

Also, wie auch immer - das wird schon 

Cheers
A


----------



## Dart (26. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

No worries....
Ich hab nicht vor mit ner Ultralight-Combo auf Giant Snakehead zu fischen. Es gibt hier halt auch viele kleinere Kanäle und auch Seen in denen nur Striped Snakehead oder Jungle Perch in Durchschnittsgewichten von 1kg vorkommen.
Da ich auf die am liebsten mit sehr kleinen Poppern und Pencils fische, finde ich einen Baitcaster weit weniger ermüdend als eine Spinn-Combo bei der das Gewicht unter der Rute liegt.
Greetz nach DownUnder, Reiner#h


----------



## Ansgar (26. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



Dart schrieb:


> No worries....
> Ich hab nicht vor mit ner Ultralight-Combo auf Giant Snakehead zu fischen. Es gibt hier halt auch viele kleinere Kanäle und auch Seen in denen nur Striped Snakehead oder Jungle Perch in Durchschnittsgewichten von 1kg vorkommen.
> Da ich auf die am liebsten mit sehr kleinen Poppern und Pencils fische, finde ich einen Baitcaster weit weniger ermüdend als eine Spinn-Combo bei der das Gewicht unter der Rute liegt.
> Greetz nach DownUnder, Reiner#h



Ah - nun hab ich das auch kapiert 

Das hoert sich doch super an. Kleine Popper lassen sich auch noch eher werfen als Jigs und so - da kann noch was gehen in 5-7 gr. Werde das am WE mal mit der Chronarch ausprobieren, wenn ich nen 5gr Popper in meiner Kiste finde... (oder sonst nehm ich nen Rapalla Wobbler...)
Denn kann ich live berichten...

Weniger ermuedend ist das Ganze auf jeden Fall.

Aber echt - ne 20IBS auf 1kg Snakeheads? Gehen die so ab?  Muss ja richtig schocken... |supergri|supergri
Aber klar mit ner 20 IBS kannst Du Dir natuerlich schon ein bisschen Abrieb an versenkten Baeumen, Steinen, usw erlauben. Waere aber doch Mono ganz gut oder? Z.B. ne gute 30er Mono muesste doch reichen und ist noch besser von wegen Abrieb als ne geflochtene - und wirft sich vielleicht besser als ne 20IBS geflochtene (so 17er Fireline style oder so)...

Also - wird schon werden...:m

Cheers
A


----------



## sp!nner (26. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Ich denke auch das eine 12lbs Mono oder ein 0,12er Geflecht (wegen mir auch 14lbs Mono oder 0,14er Geflecht) gut reichen für diese Ködergewichte. Da biegen sich bei kontrolliertem Zug doch eher die Drillinge auf als das die Schnur reisst... |kopfkrat


----------



## Dart (26. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Aber echt - ne 20IBS auf 1kg Snakeheads? Gehen die so ab? Muss ja richtig schocken... |supergri|supergri
> Aber klar mit ner 20 IBS kannst Du Dir natuerlich schon ein bisschen Abrieb an versenkten Baeumen, Steinen, usw erlauben. Waere aber doch Mono ganz gut oder?


Da war das Ding mit der Fairneß wieder
Die 1kg Fische werden mir definitiv keinen Knoten in den Blank zaubern:m
Bevor sich aber ein freiliegender Drilling irgendwo im Holz eingräbt, mach ich lieber Druck.
Nu aber genug Offtopic, meine Fragen wurden nun auch bislang sehr gut beantwortet.#6

Gruss Reiner
@sp!nner
Ich muß eigentlich bei den meisten Lures die Drillinge tauschen, bei den Originalen werden die oft schon beim Anbiss verbogen, glaub es oder nicht.


----------



## Chrizzi (26. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Wenn du so massive Schnüre fischen willst, solltest du dir die Rolle genau überlegen.
Presso & Pixy fallen schonmal weg, weil deren Bremse (4 und 6lb) zu schwach für deine Fische ist.
Die Steez... die sollte das packen, würde ich dennoch nicht wählen.
Calcutta Conquest 51 - zu schwache Bremse würde ich mal sagen.

Mein Favorit wäre die 
Calcutta Conquest 101DC - ich meine mit der kann man ab 5g gut werfen, so stand das glaub ich mal irgendwo. Das sollte man vorher nochmal genauer erkunden. Aber ich würde ehr diese Richtung einschlagen.

Ich hab mal eine Antares (201) DC7 gehabt, damit konnte ich ohne Probleme 7g werfen. Ich denke mal da sollte mit einer 101DC noch etwas weniger drin sein. Dazu ist die Conquest mit das Robusteste was ich kenne (deshalb will ich mir für den leichten Bereich auch die CC51 zulegen).

Ich weiß nicht wie die Chronarch 51 ausfällt, aber da sollte man dann auch auf die max. drag schauen, nicht dass du später nur 6lb Bremskraft hast und eigentlich nur den Daumen auf der Spule hast zum Bremsen. Dann lieber etwas größer und stärker aber dennoch für den leichten Bereich geeignet.


----------



## rainer1962 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Die Antares DC ist aber schon ein grober Klotz für so ein feines Rütchen Chrizzi, habe
ich ja oben schon geschrieben ;-) 5gr gehen aber mit ihr auch. Habe mal mit der MB Rekkai!!!!! mit ner 15kg Geflochtenen, Titanvorfach und der DC7 einen 61er Squirrel so um die 25m geschleudert, dass sich die Rute dabei nicht auflädt ist ja klar, frag mich nicht wie, aber ich habe das ein paarmal gemacht und das ohne Backslash ;-)
aber die wäre mir zu klobig für ein feines Rütchen. Ich würde zur Steez greifen. Die Core kenne ich (noch) nicht, die wäre ne Alternative zur Steez
(meine bescheidene meinung)


----------



## Dart (26. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Hi Chrizzi
Die Steez, sowie die Chronarch sollten das bei max. Drag von 4 bzw. 4.5 kg eigentlich packen.
An eine Calcutta hab ich auch schon gedacht, sicherlich ne sehr gute Alternative....im Moment bin ich da evt, etwas zu sehr auf Low-Profile eingeschossen, mag ein Fehler sein.
Ich werde wohl nicht daran vorbeikommen, vor dem Kauf div. Modelle mal ein paar Stunden zu testen. Bei der Calcutta und der Steez gibt es schon ein paar Leutz im weiteren Bekanntenkreis die ich durchaus ansprechen kann, bei der Chronarch wird die Luft dann dünn.
Schau mer mal, ich muss ja net sofort kaufen und habe Geduld.
Gruss Reiner#h
P.s. Die Antares DC wäre für mich auch eher ein Ersatz für die Zillion die ich bereits fische


----------



## Chrizzi (26. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Dass die Antares DC zu klobig ist, ist mir klar. Ich meinte auch ehr, die Calcutta Conquest 101DC wäre für mich passender. 
1. passt da mehr Schnur drauf, als auf die 51er
2. das DC System ist ech easy zu werfen
3. die Conquests sind wohl mit das robusteste was es gibt

Bei 20lb Schnüren und voll gegen den Fisch halten, sollte man sich über die Robustheit der Rolle auch im klaren sein, es sei man möchte sich gerne öfter mal eine neue Rolle kaufen. 

Dazu finde ich dass die Conquest (ehr die normale) ultrageil aussieht. Low-Profile ist zwar irgendwo ganz cool, aber die Conquest ist ja wohl mega geil.


----------



## rainer1962 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Chrissi,
dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden, ich dachte du meintest die Antares. Ansonsten ist die 51er schon ein Augenschmauss und da gebe ich Dir recht, robust dazu
@ Dart
wenn du noch warten kannst...habe mir gerade die Metanium MG (Core) bestellt will die mal mit meiner Steez vergleichen ;-)
mal noch ne blöde Frage an dich dart...
wieso versuchst du es nicht mal mit der Zillion die du eh im Bestand hast???
Goile Bremse, robust und wirft auch leichte Köder
oder soll einfach nur mal was Neues ins Haus


----------



## Dart (27. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> ...
> wieso versuchst du es nicht mal mit der Zillion die du eh im Bestand hast???
> Goile Bremse, robust und wirft auch leichte Köder
> oder soll einfach nur mal was Neues ins Haus


Die Zillion fische ich halt mit anderen Ködern, 64 Pfd Schnur und einer härteren Rute auf größere Fische.
Klar könnte ich die auch benutzen müsste dann aber immer wieder die Schnur umspulen.
Dann doch lieber eine neue Combo die insgesamt auf kleine Köder abgestimmt ist.
Ich bin nicht in Eile mit dem kaufen, und warte gern auf deinen Test mit der Core.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## sa-s (28. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Hi Dart,

ich hatte die Steez 103 HL über eineinhalb Jahre gefischt und hab sie jetzt gegen die Shimano Core ausgetauscht.

Gründe für den Tausch waren hauptsächlich das leichtere und vor allem backslashfreie Casten mit der Core.

Das Spektrum das ich an der Core verwende geht vom LC 65 Pointer mit 5 gr. bis zum Spöket mit 18 gr.

Ich hatte auch die 51 mg ausgiebig getestet. Die wäre im leichteren Bereich unter 5 gr. sogar noch besser.

Schöne Grüsse

Sepp


----------



## Ansgar (29. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Werde das am WE mal mit der Chronarch ausprobieren, wenn ich nen 5gr Popper in meiner Kiste finde... (oder sonst nehm ich nen Rapalla Wobbler...)
> Denn kann ich live berichten...



So, also mal nen kleinen Test gemacht. Also gehen tut das Ganze, hab mal unterschiedliche Lures getestet - mit Twister erwartungsgemaess nicht so super und sonst mit Popper, Blech, Wobbler usw ging das ok. Aber wie gesagt 6IBS Fireline. Natuerlich ist da nicht viel mit Werfen voll in den Wind (konnte das nur an der Kueste testen mit 15 Knoten Wind) - aber das ist im Suesswasser ja oft eh kein Ding, vor allen Dingen nicht wenn Du vom Boot fischst und so flexibel bist. Aber meine 2-4kg Rute ist auch etwas zu hart dafuer, mit ner 1-3kg waere da bestimmt deutlich mehr Wurfweite drin. Frage ist aber ja eh, ob Du soviel Wurfweite brauchst oder ob 20m reichen. Beim Barra fischen sind manchmal 5m genug...

Ganz generell finde ich die Low Profile deutlich geiler als die runden Teile, habe ein paar kleine Abus, die fische ich kaum noch. Und die Chronarch ist halt auch super leicht - kannst Du den ganzen Tag fischen wenn Du willst... 
Und wie gesagt bei 2 Pfund Fischen haette ich auch im Gehoelz keine Bedenken von wegen der Rolle...

Also, einziges Problem waere jetzt die 20IBS Schnur, ansonsten denke ich geht es - allerdings wuerde ich unter 5gr nicht gehen & 7gr war deutlich easier und besser von der Wurfweite ...
Mit meinem ca. 10gr Squid Jig werfe ich so um die 40m denke ich mal, auch bei Wind (an der Kueste) - hab das aber nie gemessen und mir kommt das auch bei meiner Art zu fischen nicht so drauf an... 

Cheers
A


----------



## Dart (29. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Hi Sepp +Ansgar
Nochmals danke für die ausführlichen Infos, ich fische schon überwiegend vom Boot, 20-max.25m sollten völlig reichen.
Ich habe mir zur Core und zur Chronarch auch mal ausgiebig die Tests bei Tackletour durchgelesen, ich denke beide wären voll geeignet für meine Vorgaben. Schwierig zu entscheiden, ich werde mal schauen ob ich die Hongkong bekommen kann, erfahrungsgemäß gibt es dort bessere Preise als in Thailand.
Herzliche Grüsse, Reiner|wavey:
P.s. Eine Frage hätte ich noch, die Core wird in Asien unter Metanium Mg DC angeboten.
Kennt jemand für die Chronarch den Namen unter der sie in Asien gehandelt wird?
Meine Googlesuche war nicht wirklich ergiebig.


----------



## Dart (29. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Ich nochmal, es scheint das die Chronarch evt. nur für den Markt außerhalb Asiens angeboten wird. Hab mir mal ein paar Stunden googeln gegönnt, und bin auch auf den einschlägigen Nipponseiten (plats, ichibantackle, fujiyamapeche) nicht fündig geworden.
Evt. bin ich auch nur zu bleed zum Suchen#t
Wer noch ohne großes Suchen einen Tip aus dem Ärmel zaubern kann, dem sei gedankt.
Ansonsten möchte ich das Thema auch nicht überstrapazieren, es hat ja schon jede Menge guter Hilfestellung gegeben, einfach nur klasse#6
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Huntemann (29. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Hallo Dart,

suche mal nach der Scorpion MG, das ist die Chronarch für den Asiamarkt.


----------



## Dart (29. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Hi Huntemann
Auf die Scorpion MG bin ich bei meiner Suche auch gestoßen (ich hoffe sie ist es)
Habe dann auch etliche Shops etc. verglichen und bin immer zu Abweichungen gekommen im Gewicht und der Schnurkapazität. Hier nur 2 schnell gegoogelte Ergebnisse
http://www.gloomis-shop.de/baitcasting/rollenbaitcasting/shimanochronarchmg/shimanochronarchmg51.php

http://www.japanfishingline.com/ShimanoScorpionMG.aspx

Das hat sich mehrfach so wiederholt. Es ist durchaus denkbar, evt. wahrscheinlich das die gleiche Technik verbaut wurde, nur mit anderen Gehäuse-Komponenten.
.....und es fing Alles mit ner harmlosen Frage an|kopfkrat
Hat mal einer ne Aspirin?|bigeyes
Greetz Reiner


----------



## rainer1962 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



Dart schrieb:


> P.s. Eine Frage hätte ich noch, die Core wird in Asien unter Metanium Mg DC angeboten.
> .


 
Die Core ist die normalie Metanium MG..
und nicht die Metanium MG DC,
nicht dass da verwechslungen auftreten.




Dart schrieb:


> Hi Huntemann
> Auf die Scorpion MG bin ich bei meiner Suche auch gestoßen (ich hoffe sie ist es)
> Habe dann auch etliche Shops etc. verglichen und bin immer zu Abweichungen gekommen im Gewicht und der Schnurkapazität. Hier nur 2 schnell gegoogelte Ergebnisse
> http://www.gloomis-shop.de/baitcasting/rollenbaitcasting/shimanochronarchmg/shimanochronarchmg51.php
> ...


 
Dart..
die Links sind die "kleinen Chronarchmodelle"
ich habe die kleine Scorpion (1001MG) gefischt, mir war die Bremse zu schwach. 
Bei der 101 Chronarch ist sie wesentlich besser. 
Die Metanium XT ist die Japanversion der Chronarch
und ca 30gr leichter als die Chronarch.
Chronarch ist die Exportversion der Metanium XT


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Wobei die Metanium XT schon was derberes ist, ich nutze die seit geraumer Zeit (2 Jahre oder so) auf der Hecht-Jerke, die hält was aus, aber für sehr leichte Köder wäre sie mir nix... 

Allerdings habe ich halt auch 20lbs-Schnur drauf, damit ist das werfen leichter Köder nicht so spassig. Macht mit der Metanium MG mehr Laune...


----------



## Dart (29. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Standing Ovations...wie lang muss man eigentlich Japantackle studieren???#6|rolleyes

*Die Core ist die normalie Metanium MG..
und nicht die Metanium MG DC,
nicht dass da verwechslungen auftreten.*

Gibt es für die Metanium MG DC schon ein amerik. Update? 

Scherz beiseite...
Ich melde mich morgen nochmal ganz kurz (kurz...versprochen)
ich kuriere mal meine Kopfschmerzen und sortiere das Ganze erstmal.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## dani_carp (29. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

@Dart, nehm die Metanium MG und nicht die Core, die beiden sind bis auf die Farbe gleich, allerdings hat die Metanium MG kugelgelagerte Knobs


----------



## Luiz (29. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

2009 kommen neue shimano bc u.a. raus, bin mal gespannt was die können. Im moment habe ich keinen akuten bedarf, daher warte ich erstmal ab.


----------



## rainer1962 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



Luiz schrieb:


> 2009 kommen neue shimano bc u.a. raus, bin mal gespannt was die können. Im moment habe ich keinen akuten bedarf, daher warte ich erstmal ab.


 

die ist nicht neu sondern das ist die Core die in Deutschland "eingeführt" wird


----------



## rainer1962 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wobei die Metanium XT schon was derberes ist, ich nutze die seit geraumer Zeit (2 Jahre oder so) auf der Hecht-Jerke, die hält was aus, aber für sehr leichte Köder wäre sie mir nix...
> 
> Allerdings habe ich halt auch 20lbs-Schnur drauf, damit ist das werfen leichter Köder nicht so spassig. Macht mit der Metanium MG mehr Laune...


 
die ist nicht derber als ne Chronarch, sie ist eben "nur" stabil, genauso wie die Chronarch. Ich habe mit ner Suboptimalen Rute für diese Köderklasse und mit der Chronarch nen 61er Squirrel immerhin um die 20m geschleudert....
aber hast schon recht ist halt durch ihre Robustheit auch was für schwerere Köder#6



Dart schrieb:


> Standing Ovations...wie lang muss man eigentlich Japantackle studieren???#6|rolleyes


 

studiert habe ich den Kram eigentlich nur vor dem kauf...
wenn du dir deine UL Caster Rolle dann irgendwann bestellst, dann kennst du auch die einzelnen Modelle in und Auswendig#6
schliesslich legt man je ein paar Scheinchen auf den Tisch:m und informiert sich so gut es geht#6 um das Bestmögliche zu bekommen.|wavey:


----------



## sa-s (29. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Hi Dart,

hab ich glatt übersehen, dass Du sowieso im Ausland kaufst:q

Also die Unterschiede zwischen der Core und der Metanium MG sind in der Tat die zusätzlichen Kugellager in den Knäufen, was auf jeden Fall ein Muss ist (meine Meinung). - aber die Metanium hat schon eine verhältnismässig kleine Kurbel. (Was mir nicht so gefällt)

In meinem Fall wars so, dass ich die Core sehr günstig im örtlichen Fachhandel bekommen habe und zufällig noch so nen Bassarthandel bei mir rumlag.

Jetzt habe ich nach meiner Meinung nach die geilste Rolle überhaupt. Sie ist schön leicht, hat ne Wahnsinns Bremse, läuft mit der kugelgelagerten Bassartkurbel wie die heisse Schneid durch "den" warmen Butter und castet dermassen akurat und weit, dass es ein Traum ist.

Also schöne Grüsse und frohes Shopping

Sepp


----------



## Shark79 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Moin ich habe noch eine Scorpion 1001 Mg mit karton öl und papieren im bestzustand. Absolut Geile Rolle selbst kleine Baits um die 4 gr. sind gut zu werfen. Falls jemand Interesse hat ? Das Röllchen wurde von einerPixy abgelößt. gruß daniel


----------



## Dart (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Ok, jetzt hab ich die unterschiedlichsten Typenbezeichnungen verdaut......die spinnen bei Shimano:q
Abschließend noch eine letzte Frage.

*Die Core ist die normalie Metanium MG..
und nicht die Metanium MG DC,
nicht dass da verwechslungen auftreten.*

Wäre die Anschaffung der MG DC eine deutliche Verbesserung ggb. der normalen MG oder ist das eurer Meinung eher zu vernachlässigen oder evt. sogar ein Rückschritt wenn es um leichte Köder geht?

Das Digital Control System hat ja eigentlich einen sehr guten Ruf, gerade wenn es um Vermeidung von Backlash geht.

Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Ich würde sagen, hier ist Schleien-Stefan gefragt, soweit ich weiß hat er beide.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Ich habe beide...

Ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich daran denke die DC wieder zu verkaufen. Ist keine schlechte rolle, scheint mir aber nix zu bringen, ich komme mit der "normalen" zu den selben Ergebnissen. Wenn also jemand Interesse hat einfach PN, das würde mir Ebay ersparen...

Backlash ersparen tut es mir kaum, entweder muss ich bei leichten Ködern sowieso die leichteste Einstellung wählen und es bremst kaum, oder ich bekomme den köder nicht gescheit auf Weite. Mit schwereren Ködern ab etwa 10g sieht das besser aus, ab 20g ist es traumhaft - aber die fische ich eben mit einer anderen Rolle...


----------



## Dart (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Thx Stefan
Damit hat sich dann das Thema DC recht schnell erledigt.
Den Rest regelt jetzt Verfügbarkeit, ich kann mich nicht oft genug wiederholen...super Infos Jungs:m
Gruss Reiner


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

jow Dart,
bei der Antares DC siehts anders aus, aufgrund der vielfältigen Einstellmöglichkeiten bringt das DC System erheblich mehr als ohne. Selbst bei Wind (egal aus welcher Richtung) hat man da keine Backslashs mehr, natürlich vorausgesetzt man hat die Bremse auf den jew. Köder richtig eingestellt.
Mit dem "normalen" DC habe ich ähnl. erfahrungen gemacht wie Schleien Stefan...
allerdings bei der damaligen Calcutta DC und der normalen Calcutta. 
Fazit
wenn DC dann mit den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der Antares, ansonsten ists rausgeworfenes Geld#h


----------



## Dart (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Um das für mich abzuschließen, folgendes Resümee'.....ich hab vorher nicht die Suchfunktion benutzt, evt. gibt es das Ganze schon mehrfach. Hier wurden auf jeden Fall von *allen* auf wenigen Seiten super Fakten zusammengebracht, die jedem der vor ähnlicher Kaufabsicht steht, sicherlich sehr hilfreich sein werden.
Werde den Thread in ein paar Monaten (wird wohl auf ein selbstgemachtes Weihnachtsgeschenk hinauslaufen, da hat sich ein Kumpel aus HK zu Besuch angesagt.) mal wieder hochholen, um meine eigenen Erfahrungen, zum UL-Baitcasting, beizutragen.
Petrieee, Reiner#6#h


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

lass mich raten Dart...
entweder ne Steez oder ne Core (Metanium MG).
Egal welche,.. du wirst zufrieden sein, davon bin ich überzeugt ;-)
ich wünsche Dir schlaflose Nächte bis du deine Wahl getroffen hast


----------



## Florelli (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

So, ich wollt nur noch kurz meinen Senf dazu geben.
Mein Tipp wäre CC51, keine CC51S. Hab selber die 'S' gehabt, aber die Schnurfassung ist einfach zu egring. Die Rolle ist ein kleiner Panzer, liegt super in der Hand und so schwach ist die Bremse nun auch nicht. Mit der 51S habe ich Gewichte von 2,5gr bei Windstille noch super geworfen, die 51 soll ab 3gr gut sein. 5gr sind dann absolut kein Problem mehr.
Es gibt auch Leute, die ihre Steez liegen lassen und aufgrund der Wurfperformance lieber zur CC51 greifen. Letztendlich hat das aber auch viel mit persönlichen Vorlieben zu tun. 

Einen Spinner größe 2 mit 4gr konnte ich übrigens auch super an einer TD-Z 100M 'US-Trail' und einer Alphas 103 sowie ALphas Type R werfen. Alle drei kommen dabei auch mit 20lbs PP klar, die Alphas R habe ich erst am vergangenen Wochende mit 20lbs PowerPro und 4 Gramm Ködern gefischt. Dabei waren wurfweiten von 15m+ sogar mit unpassender Rute (1/4-3/3oz) drin.

Letztendlich bleiben dir viele Optionen offen, da selbst eine 'öde' Curado 101D mit 5-7gramm klar kommt.


----------



## sa-s (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



Dart schrieb:


> Thx Stefan
> Damit hat sich dann das Thema DC recht schnell erledigt.
> Den Rest regelt jetzt Verfügbarkeit, ich kann mich nicht oft genug wiederholen...super Infos Jungs:m
> Gruss Reiner



Hi Reiner,

kann Dich hierin nur bestätigen.
Habe eine 201 DC und die Antares DC.
Keine Kritik an Ihnen, sind endgeile Rollen, aber im Finessbereich nicht zu gebrauchen. Meiner Meinung nach hat man mit diesen Rollen sehr breitbandige Geräte die aber eher an einer 1-2 Oz Rute gut aufgehoben sind. (Ausgewogenheit) Durch die Technik kann auch noch mit leichteren Ködern zufriedenstellende Weite erreicht werden.

Habe hier mal einen Vergleich zwischen der Steez 103 HL und der Antares DC gemacht:
http://www.fishing-for-men.de/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=26&topic=459.0

Falls Du Dich mal für die DC-Technik interessieren solltest kann ich Dir nur die Antares wärmstens an Herz legen. Die hat nämlich die weitaus vielfältigstens Einstellungs- und somit Anwendungsmöglichkeiten.

Also frohes shoppen

und viel Vorfreude aufs Christkindl.

äh hab grad festgestellt dass der Link unter Umständen nicht zielführend ist.

Also hier ergänzend

Hallo Fischermänner,

weils immer wieder heiss diskutiert wird, habe ich mich letzten Freitag aufgemacht und an der Donau einen kleine Feldversuch gestartet. Feldversuch deshalb, um mit Messwerkzeugen halbwegs nachvollziehbare Ergebnisse zu erzielen.

Versuchsaufbau:

Eine schlecht gemähte Wiese in den Donauauen, sprich die 50m Ablesung ist ein wenig kürzer.
Zusätzlich 2 Zollstöcke a 2 m. Grössere Weiten wurden durch Nachrücken des letzten Zollstocks ermittelt.

Der Nachmittag war sonnig, windstill Temperatur 4-5 ° C.

Zur Erläuterung meiner Vorgehensweise:
Ich habe die Rute beidhändig geworfen ohne sie aufzuladen, sprich die Rute war auf 3 Uhr Ruheposition
Zunächst habe ich vielleicht etwas verhalten durchgezogen, erst ab dem 7. oder 8. Wurf habe ich dann Vollgas gegeben.

Zum Ende der Testreihe war ich dann schon etwas ermattet, was sich vielleicht ein wenig auf die Weite ausgewirkt hat. Aber seht selbst. Ich war durchaus erstaunt wie gut die Steez im Vergleich zur Antares abgeschnitten hat.

Versuche noch den gleichen Aufbau mit anderen Rollen nachzustellen und einen weiteren Aufbau mit einem kleineren Lure nochmals durchzuführen.

Gut wäre auch noch die Rollen beim Pitchen zu vergleichen, vielleicht sagt mir ja einer mal, wie das geht, hähä.

hier noch ein Link zur hinterlegten Datei

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1988757&postcount=88


----------



## Dart (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Hi Sepp
Wenn ich jetzt meine Zillion ersetzen wollte, wurde der Hürdensprung zur Antares DC mehr als folgerichtig die erste Wahl sein#6
Ich hoffe meine Zilli...  begleitet mich noch einige Jahre, es ist, nach Anlaufschwierigkeiten, eine innige Beziehung entstanden, die ich nur durch mangelnde Fürsorge und Unkonzentriertheit beim Wurf gefährden kann.

Cheers Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Sehr interessanter Thread... (Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich vor einigen Jahren hier noch für bekloppt erklärt wurde, als ich meinte, dass es kein Problem ist auch Köder unter 5g mit ner Multi (Abu 1601) zu fischen... :q )

Mich würd jetzt mal ne Daiwa Pixy oder Presso interessieren. Hat da wohl einer ne Bezugsquelle und was an Kosten auf mich zukommt?

Grüsse
Holger


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Schreib plat oder bass an. Die Presso ist sehr selten gesäht, viel Glück beim finden.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Wieso fühl ich mich grad so alt????

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## sa-s (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



Dart schrieb:


> Hi Sepp
> Wenn ich jetzt meine Zillion ersetzen wollte, wurde der Hürdensprung zur Antares DC mehr als folgerichtig die erste Wahl sein#6
> Ich hoffe meine Zilli...  begleitet mich noch einige Jahre, es ist, nach Anlaufschwierigkeiten, eine innige Beziehung entstanden, die ich nur durch mangelnde Fürsorge und Unkonzentriertheit beim Wurf gefährden kann.
> 
> Cheers Reiner|wavey:



Jo Reiner,

da bist Du ja fürs erste schon mal gut versorgt und kannst ganz relaxed warten bis sich vielleicht einmal ein gute Okkasion ergibt oder vielleicht liegt sie ja mal unter dem Christbaum.

Schöne Grüsse

Sepp


----------



## Donauhannes (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Hallo Leute,

ich häng mich einfach mal an. Bin auf der Suche nach ner einigermaßen bezahlbaren Baitcaster. Sie soll auf ner P&M Specialist Dynamic Cast ihren Dienst verrichten. Die Rute hat ein Angegebenes WG von 4 - 14 Gramm. Mit der Alphas werfen sich meines Erachtens Köder unter 8 gramm nun mal einfach nicht mehr so optimal, also muss was Neues her:q!!
Die Finanzen lassen ein Investitionsvolumen von 250 € zu. Außerdem würd ich gerne bei nem Händler in der Region kaufen ( Service,Reklamation... ). 

Eigendlich hab ich die Auswahl jetzt auf folgende Kandidaten eingegrenzt:

Abu Revo Premier
http://www.fishermans-partner-neumarkt.de/hp422331/Ambassadeur-Revo-Premier.htm

und

Shimano Chronarch Mg51
http://www.fischereibedarf-grinning...r/shimanochronarchmg/shimanochronarchmg51.php

Kann mir vielleicht einer von euch ne kleine Entscheidungshilfe geben? Fischt vielleicht sogar beide?
Über ein paar Tips wür ich mich sehr freuen!!

Gruß Hannes


----------



## heinzrch (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

letztes Jahr hat der Stollenwerk zweimal ne Aktion gestartet, wo er die Revo STX günstig (100 - 120€) angeboten hatte. Wennst du es nicht zu eilig hast, würde ich sone Aktion abwarten...
Aber unter 10g geht mit der Revo auch net - am wohlsten fühlt sie sich ab 15g. Ist also keine Baitcaster Ultralight, wie sie hier diskutiert werden.

Gruß aus dem Frankenland


----------



## aixellent (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



Dart schrieb:


> Öhhhhmmmm, sorry eigentlich ging es ja um Rollen
> Wenn jemand da im UL-Bereich wirklich mal verschiedene Rollen etwas intensiver getestet hat, würde ich mich sehr über gepostete Erfahrungen freuen#h
> Bin erstmal raus, und werde erst morgen mal wieder Nachlesen können.
> Gruss Reiner



Hi Reiner,

Ich fische am liebsten bc-ul. Hier habe ich diverses Tackle von MB und EG. Die Rolle, die leichteste Anwendungen perfekt rausbringt, ist die Daiwa Presso, mein absoluter Liebling. Dann erst folgen Pixy und Calcutta 51.

Viele Grüße
René


----------



## Donauhannes (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



heinzrch schrieb:


> letztes Jahr hat der Stollenwerk zweimal ne Aktion gestartet, wo er die Revo STX günstig (100 - 120€) angeboten hatte. Wennst du es nicht zu eilig hast, würde ich sone Aktion abwarten...
> Aber unter 10g geht mit der Revo auch net - am wohlsten fühlt sie sich ab 15g. Ist also keine Baitcaster Ultralight, wie sie hier diskutiert werden.
> 
> Gruß aus dem Frankenland


 

Darum hab ich ja an die Revo Premier gedacht, dachte mal gelesen zu haben Die könnte schon im UL-Bereich. Naja, ich tendier eh mehr zur Chronarch.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Aix, die Presso ist aber nichts für sein Vorhaben. Um Fische aus dem Busch zu ziehen würde ich dann doch ehr die 51er Calcutta Conquest bevorzugen.


----------



## Dart (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Aix, die Presso ist aber nichts für sein Vorhaben...


Jup, Presso und Pixie sind sicher goile Rollen, aber nicht unbedingt für meine Belange geeignet.
Ich hatte heute morgen die Gelegenheit die Core mal ausgiebig zu testen. Genau genommen war es eine Metanium MG 7 (die 7 für die Übersetzung 7.0:1)
Eine geniale Wurfmaschine#6
Geworfen habe ich erst Köder von 5.5 bis 7gr mit der Originaleinstellung der Wurfbremse. Verwendete Schnur: Varivas PE 30lb.
Wurfweiten von 25-30 Metern waren auf Anhieb machbar, das läßt sich bei der Varivas sehr gut einschätzen, die wechselt alle 10m ihre Farbe, zumindest wenn sie neu ist
Dann habe ich köder von 3.5-4gr eingehängt (die fische ich eigentlich nie, hab sie nur in der Kiste...warum auch immer)
Dann gab es gleich Backlash ohne Ende, nachdem mir ein Spezie dann gezeigt hat wie man die Feineinstellung vornimmt (so ganz habe ich es noch nicht geschnallt, aufgrund von Verständigungsproblemen) konnte ich auch die superleichten mit der 30Pfd. Schnur auf 20m bringen.
Ich bin begeistert#6
Gruss Reiner


----------



## aixellent (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Ich bin ja ein Freund der Segmenttrennung. Die Core habe ich auch, aber noch nicht gefischt. Hat ja eine 5,5 KG Bremse das Teil. Werde ich jetzt mal testen, wie sich Leichtgewichte, die ich präferiert habe, damit werfen lassen. Optisch gefällt mir die Rolle nicht. Ansosnten habe ich mich an der ersten Seite und der Überschrift orientiert, die da lautet: "Baitcasting-ultralight". Rainer wollte wissen, ob es Boardies gibt, die ultra-light in seiner eigentlichen Bedeutung auch fischen und so war mein Posting zu verstehen.

Viele Grüße
Aix


----------



## Dart (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Hi Aix
Ich hatte meine Anfrage im Verlauf des Threads schon etwas genauer formuliert.
Deine Einschätzung zur Presso bzw. Pixie teile ich 100%tig, auch wenn ich die nicht selber fische. Aber alles was ich bislang zu beiden Rollen lesen konnte hast du ja auch so aus deiner Sicht bestätigt#6
Meine Anfrage wurde super ausführlich hier diskutiert im positivsten Sinne.
Es wäre super wenn du und die anderen User hier, da noch weiter in die Ultralight-Ecke hineinleuchten, da vermutlich das Thema auch für weitere Spinnangler sehr interessant ist, und so viele Spezialisten gibt es ja bislang nicht bei uns.
Wir können uns da nur gegenseitig weiterhelfen.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## aixellent (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Hi Rainer,

muß jetzt erst mal los. Ich finde es beruhigend, daß auch noch andere Sonntags so früh raus müssen und genauso süchtig sind, direkt mal in einem Angelforum abzuhängen.

Viele Grüße
Aix


----------



## heinzrch (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

@Hannes: hab gestern nochmal die untere Grenze der Revo ausgetestet: einen Turbotail Twister mit 7g Kopf kann man so um die 20m werfen (an .25er Mono), macht aber keinen Spaß, der gleiche Turbo mit 10g Kopf geht grad noch, aber immer noch nicht optimal, der kleine Abu Mörrum Bleikopfspinner (18g) saust dafür an der Revo ab wie an der Stationärrolle..


----------



## Ansgar (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Moinsen nochmal,

sorry, nochmal ne kleine Frage von mir zu dem Thema, da hier mehrfach Leute was sagen so nach dem Motto - 3gr lassen sich total easy werfen und so...

Ich moechte echt mal wissen wie ihr das macht? Und wie weit werft ihr damit???
Also, ich fisch schon recht oft mit meiner Shimano Chronarch MG 51, aber ich werf da keine 3gr mit. Und erst recht nicht in Form von Twistern oder Wobblern?? Ich kann mir das auch garnicht richtig vorstellen... Ist echt extrem... Entweder sind das ganz komisch Bedingungen (krassen Rueckenwind) oder man fischt mit ner vollparabolischen superleichten Rute? 

Vielleicht kann mich ja mal jemand aufklaeren - dass ich mit meiner recht steifen und harten 2-4kg Jerkrute im UL Bereich da nicht am Limit bin ist mir schon klar, aber 3gr? Weiss nicht...


Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Chrizzi (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

[url=http://www.spanish-fishing.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=124&Itemid=1]Hier[/URL] steht was von 2,7g



> Die untere Grenze bildet hierbei der Illex TinyFry50 mit einem Gewicht von 2,7 Gramm.


Woebi die Presso da schon die beste UL Baitcaster ist die es gibt, soweit ich weiß. Da kann Aix mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## Ansgar (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Hi Chrizzi,

danke fuer den Hinweis, aber mich interessiert nicht die Theorie sondern eher die Praxis. Also wer wirft wirklich 3gr? Und wie weit? Und unter was fuer Bedingungen? 
Ich kann mir das echt nicht vorstellen - insbesondere nicht fuer Twister, Wobbler, ...

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Ich werde hoffentlich mehr im Frühjahr dazu sagen können, mein Winterprojekt heißt: Bau dir eine 1/8-1/2oz (3.5-14g) Baitcaster Rute und besorg noch rechzeitig zum Frühjahr eine Calcutta Conquest 51. Damit (wenn das WG der Rute passt) sollten dann Köder von 3/4g werfbar sein. Das Kleinste wird dann aber wohl ehr ein 4,3g Chubby sein, aber irgendwas leichteres werde ich schon zum testen finden.


----------



## aliencook (26. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Zitat aus der Produktbeschreibung:


> Viele BC-Anhänger mußten bisher sehr tief in die Tasche gereifen, um den Bereich ab 3 gr. abzudecken.


Das halte ich für etwas übertrieben, bei 3 Gramm bekomm ich selbst mit der Steez Probleme... Realistisch betrachtet würde ich eher so 5-6g tippen, vielleicht etwas mehr. Kommt aber natürlich alles auch auf die Rute an, das muss natürlich gut abgestimmt sein.

Gruß,
A.


----------



## ...brummel... (27. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Hey leute

bin auf der suche nach ner baitcaster
mit der ich ab 5 gramm gut werfen kann 
gibs da vorschläge???


----------



## Chrizzi (27. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=212875

Du hast doch eine ?!?!?!?


----------



## Walstipper (27. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Werfen lernen |supergri


----------



## ...brummel... (27. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

naja ich hab se aber n kumpel der hat keen internet und für den frag ich jetzt


----------



## Chrizzi (27. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Ab 5 g können viele Rollen schon "werfen". Das sollte hier aber auch schon in etlichen Threads stehen.


----------



## Stauvie (27. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Mit ner Steez lässt sich ab 5g gut werfen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Eine Abu Revo Premier (ich kenn nur die 07) schafft bis 5gr, darüber machts aber deutlich mehr Spaß. Dafür ist die Bremskraft der 07 sowas von lächerlich, ich hab da bei meiner etwas nachgeholfen.


----------



## aliencook (27. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



Stauvie schrieb:


> Mit ner Steez lässt sich ab 5g gut werfen.


Ach, die macht auch 4g noch akzeptabel mit!
Kommt aber auch auf den Köder an. Kompakte Gewichte fliegen logischerweise weiter.

Gruß,
A.


----------



## Walstipper (27. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



aliencook schrieb:


> Kommt aber auch auf den Köder an. Kompakte Gewichte fliegen logischerweise weiter.



Richtig, das wird eben zu oft vernachlässigt.
Für 5g weightles Gummis, tungstenlose Hardbaits (Balsaholzkram) etc. die wirklich nicht gut fliegen, ist ne Spinning schon sinnvoller.


----------



## ...brummel... (28. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Gut 
danke leute 

ich hab heute erfahren er hat sich die presso bestellt#6


----------



## Chrizzi (28. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Mit dem Wissen, dass eine Presso von 2 - 15 g zu brauchen ist? Oder wird die Rolle nun mit 30 g kaputtgenudelt?


----------



## Stauvie (28. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Vor allem wüsste ich gerne, wo man ne Presso mal eben so bestellen kann.
Gerne auch Infos per PN


----------



## ...brummel... (28. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

bis 15 gr weiß er wo er bestellt hat 
#cweiß der geier ich hab keine ahnung


----------



## ...brummel... (28. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

so jetzt noch ma ne frage zur curado 51e
bis wie viel gramm kann/darf ich sie werfen;+


----------



## Chrizzi (28. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Da es die Curado noch nicht so lange gibt, wird es in der Hinsicht wohl kaum Erfahrungswerte geben.


----------



## ...brummel... (28. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

dat hab ich auch schon mitbekommen sogar das www verrät mir nicht viel ausser das sie ab 3gr werfen soll


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



...brummel... schrieb:


> so jetzt noch ma ne frage zur curado 51e
> bis wie viel gramm kann/darf ich sie werfen;+



max 25-30 g - dann sollte auch Schicht im Schacht sein


----------



## Chrizzi (29. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Spätestens... Das Teil besteht doch mehr oder minder nur aus Plastik. Die 30 g würde ich einer 51er Conquest noch zumuten aber der 51er Curado wohl kaum.


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Chris der Frame ist Alu, die Verkleidung ist Plastik, aber ich fange mit der keine Expirimente an  20 g ist bei mir Schicht im Schacht.

Mal sehen wann die Volkey 632M da ist, kan ich das Teil mal richtig anständig einwerfen. 5-20 g ist der Arbeitsbereich den die bei mir inne hat.

An der CTS 30/60 ist die etwas zu leicht.


----------



## Chrizzi (29. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Chris der Frame ist Alu, die Verkleidung ist Plastik,



Richtig, aber die Side Plate ist auch Plastik. Auch wenn mit dem "Schnapp"Verschluss die Spule in irgendwas gehalten wird, finde ich die altmodische Verschraubung der Conquest für sicherer. 

Wie auch immer, ich würde sie auch ehr an einer -15/20 g Rute lassen und ehr nicht darüber gehen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Amen


----------



## Chrizzi (29. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

Richtig... mit 20 g sind wir von UL ja eh schon komplett abgewichen.


----------



## ...brummel... (29. März 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

dat stimmt 20 gr is nich mehr UL
aber ich wollt auch nur sicher gehn


----------



## ALCYAZ (31. August 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*

die beste UL reel ist daiwa ito 105#6


----------



## Walstipper (31. August 2011)

*AW: Baitcasting-Ultralight*



ALCYAZ schrieb:


> die beste UL reel ist daiwa ito 105#6



Erster Beitrag: Fail.


----------

